# Heated Mobile Stand/Blind



## Ahhooooo44

Has anyone built a mobile heated stand before?? If so what did you use for heat and how did you vent it?? I've been hunting in Maine for years and I'm looking to build a heated stand that I can pull around with a quad or snowmobile...


----------



## Daamud

I've seen older folks put an ice fishing shack on a snowmobile trailer before.

Heated with a small wood burner or Mr. Heater I'm sure.


----------



## chopayne

Ahhooooo44 said:


> Has anyone built a mobile heated stand before?? If so what did you use for heat and how did you vent it?? I've been hunting in Maine for years and I'm looking to build a heated stand that I can pull around with a quad or snowmobile...


Use hand warmers. But otherwise knowing my basic electronics, youre going to need a bigass battery. I don't think it would be cost effective. hand warmers stuffed into the sack would probably end up costing less.

Or if you dont mind carrying around a car battery, im sure that would last for a few hours.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i hunt out of double bull blinds 95% of the time

when the weather is cool/cold i take my little buddy heater with me.it can bring the temp up inside the blind by a good 20*

keep the windows closed or nearly closed(open just enough to see out of) and the temp will go up even more than that.

i did see a new blind at gander mtn thhis winter(forget the maker) bu the blind material was insulated,so i am thinking of getting that for winter hunting.the insulated blind material plus my heater should keep it real comfy inside during winter months when hunting.


----------



## vtflatlander1

How about a small catalatic heater or small portable propane heater that uses the 1 lb canister Anyone try either of these in a ground blind?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Thats what my little buddy heater runs on and its safe for indoor use
They are made to be used in fish houses etc


----------



## hassell

Be careful using gas as fuel without the proper ventilation.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Ahhooooo44


----------



## fr3db3ar

:welcome: no heat for me other than that which I personally generate and a couple hand warmers for the digits.


----------



## Birdmanf250

I want some heat for my deer blind. As for my calling, I just wear appropriate attire and tough it out. Plan on a mr heater buddy heater.


----------



## youngdon

Stonegod said:


> Yep....a buddy heater is the way to go!.....and welcome to the site!!


That ain't right !


----------



## Ahhooooo44

Thanks for the welcome and for the ideas.... I got the main shell of my mobile insulated ground blind built already... Just finished welding the skis for it... That buddy heater sounds like a great idea, I'm just shopping around now trying to find the best place to buy it.... This whole idea came from my last hunting extravaganza to Maine where a couple days of hunting coyotes left us in negative 20 to 40 degrees... Needless say not much hunting was getting done on those days and once checking the trail cams of course we missed four yoties and one bobcat....


----------



## WVarmint

Try this out.... A Bodysuit or Mr. Buddy heater work great also....

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Barronett-Insulated-Bell-Bottom-Hub-Blind&i=694380&r=view&aID=503G1&cvsfa=2586&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=363934333830&s_kwcid=goobase_goobase_filler&cID=GSHOP_694380


----------



## dwtrees

Anyone make a blind that looks like a hay bale?


----------



## Hortontoter

Simple, cheap and effective. Portable, not so much. Sometimes you just have to improvise. This is my favorite deer stand made from a gutted fiberglass porta pot and attached to a four foot tall wooden platform. Quite a few deer have met their demise with my Horton crossbow out of this setup. I have moved it twice in eight years and I am moving it again very soon for next season. My Buddy Heater lives in this stand from Nov to Feb.


----------



## youngdon

Do they make them that big ?


----------



## dwtrees

Stonegod said:


> dwtrees.....you mean like this?


Ya just like that one. Where can a guy get one? Or is that something some one made out of an old trailer, I see the tounge for moving it. I imagine it would be quite heavy though. Does any one make one thats a little more portable?


----------



## LeadHead

Another vote for a Mr. Heater "Buddy" or "Big Buddy" heater (if you have a larger blind). Not only do they not require venting, they have a safety switch in case it gets tipped over and another safety switch in case the oxygen level gets low. They work very well. If you plan to use one more than just a little, make sure to get their adapter hose that allows you to use a 20 lb (or even larger) grill tank. It's MUCH cheaper than buying the little 1 lb cylinders and one tank lasts a long time.


----------



## dwtrees

SG, Thanks for the info on the bale blinds. Every field I have hunted in has bales in them. Just thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## LeadHead

I'd like to have one of those, too, but all the ones I have seen are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## straightshot

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2345


----------

